# Kernel 3.4.0 compile error with nouveaufb built-in.

## binro

I just changed the Nouveau frame-buffer module to be built in and not a module. Then I get:

drivers/built-in.o: In function `nouveau_acpi_edid':

(.text+0x14ee99): undefined reference to `acpi_video_get_edid'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

Searching this seems to be an old problem and the solution is to change CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m from "m" to "y". but the kernel make menuconfig won't let me do this, the option is hard-coded. Editing the .config doesn't work either. Any ideas?

TIA

----------

## Gusar

If you want ACPI_VIDEO built-in, all it's dependencies must also be built-in. Quite obvious, don't you think  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

When you switched NouveauFB to be builtin, did you do so using menuconfig or by direct editing of the .config file?

----------

## binro

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> If you want ACPI_VIDEO built-in, all it's dependencies must also be built-in. Quite obvious, don't you think 

 

No, I don't. What dependencies?

----------

## Gusar

Oh, ffs...

Things in the kernel depends on other things in the kernel. Like nouveau depends on acpi_video, there's stuff acpi_video depends on. Obvious now?

----------

## binro

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Oh, ffs...
> 
> Things in the kernel depends on other things in the kernel. Like nouveau depends on acpi_video, there's stuff acpi_video depends on. Obvious now?

 

One thing is quite obvious, but never mind. The dependencies seem to be already built-in. For other reasons. the issue is now moot.

----------

